# ati high definition audio device nicht angeschlossen?



## Drannos99 (24. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe mir die ATI Radeion HD5770 gekauft aber nun habe ich ein problem mit dem Sound... ich habe keinen mehr :/
Ich habe die Grafikkarte normal an meinen Bildschrim dran gemacht aber bekomme keinen Sound (das problem hatten ich mit NVidia Karten nie :/) 

Das ATI HDMI Output wird mir ausgegraut angezeigt und es stehen eben da das es nicht angeschlossen sei.
Habe Onboard-Sound und die neusten Treiber scheinen instaliert zu sein (so wird es mir angezeigt) http://s1.directupload.net/images/110524/3dsc5jam.jpg

Also ka was ich machen soll damit ich wieder Sound bekomme.


----------



## Herbboy (24. Mai 2011)

Also, normalerweise müßte in dieser Liste mit "wiedergabe" auch der onboardsound stehen - das ist echt seltsam. Hast Du denn die neuesten Treiber direkt von AMD installiert, und da auch das große Treiberpaket? mach mal nen Rechtsklick irgendwo im weißen Bereich unterhalb von dem ATi-Symbol, ob Du da weitere Geräte einblenden kannst.

Ach ja: soll der Sound denn per Soundkarte zu Boxen, oder per HDMI zum Monitor?


----------



## Drannos99 (24. Mai 2011)

Ja ich habe alle Treiber direkt von AMD installiert aber leider hat das nichts gebracht.
Ich habe gehört das ATI Karten eine Soundkarte in der Graka haben und darum geht meine Onboard nicht mehr :/ Ka was da dran ist.

Ich wollte (oder eher muss) mein Sound auf Boxen machen da mein PC Monitor kein HDMI hat.
Könnte das zwar an mein TV anschließen aber naja da zockt es sich nicht so gut.


----------



## Herbboy (25. Mai 2011)

Ja, bei AMD (und inzwischen auch NVdia) ist inzwischen auch ein Audiochip drauf, und es kann sein, dass der sich dann nach der Treiberinstallation unter Windows als "Soundkarte" aktiviert, ABER es muss an sich trotzdem die Soundkarte/Onboardsound mit bei Deinem Screenshot in der Liste mit aufgeführt sein, man muss dann lediglich einmal wieder den onboarsound aktivieren per Rechtsklick, das war's. Nen Neustart vom PC hast Du aber nach der Treiberinstallation gemacht?

Ansonsten klick mal auf "ATI HDMI Output", dann rechts unten auf "Eigenschaften" und dort dann wiederum unten "Gerät deaktivieren" - vlt taucht dann der Onboardsound wieder auf? 

Und schau vorher mal in der Systemsteuerung bei hardware&Sound, Gerätemanager nach, ob da irgendein Frage- oder Ausrufezeichen steht.


----------



## Drannos99 (25. Mai 2011)

Im Gerätemanager wird mir nichts angezeigt somit sollte ja alles richtig gemacht sein.

Auch bringt das deaktivieren nichts, meine OnBoard Soundkarte taucht nicht auf :/

Und ja nach der Treiberinstallation habe ich ein neustart gemacht.
Sehr komisch das ganze.

[GELÖST] "ATI HDMI Output - nicht angeschlossen" - Seite 2 - Forum - CHIP Online hier hatte jemand das selbe problem nur wie komme ich ins Bios rein :/


----------



## Lee (25. Mai 2011)

Mach mal einen Rechtsklick auf das Feld, wo die einzelnen Wiedergabegeräte angezeigt werden sollen und setz das Häkchen bei Deaktivierte und Getrennte Geräte anzeigen. Vielleicht taucht der Onboard Sound dann auf.

Ins Bios kommst du, wenn du beim Einschalten des PC´s mehrfach auf die ENTF Taste drückst (bei manchen Boards auch F2). Einfach so lange bis du irgendwo siehst "Entering Bios Setup", oder das Bios eben erscheint.


----------



## Herbboy (25. Mai 2011)

Der Onboardsound ging doch früher auch, oder? Dann kann es an sich unmöglich mit einer BIOS-Einstellung zu tun haben, außer Du hast ein exotisches BIOS, welches eine Option in der Art "onboardsound komplett abschalten, wenn andere Karte eingebaut ist" hat ^^


----------



## moe (25. Mai 2011)

Das hatte ich damals bei meiner 3870 auch. 
Geh mal ins BIOS (mit F1, F11 oder "Entf") und schau bei "Audio Device" oder so ähnlich. Da muss dann onboard aktiviert sein. Dann sollte es wieder funktionieren.


----------

